# I Accepted A Stupid Bet - Have to Make a 47 Yard Field Goal For A Mulie Hunt



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I am not sure how it all got started but after some friendly banter with a friend on another forum I accepted the bet. 5 kicks from 47 yards at $100 per kick! Somehow we were talking about high school glory days and I mentioned I made a 47 yarder in high school. Which I did. He called me out and said I never could. That was 13 years ago though and I haven't kicked since then.

So this got posted and gained some traction. Then the owner of Koon's Canyon Ranch said if I made just ONE of the 5 kicks he would pay for me to go to West TX and hunt mule deer with him in December. It's a $2,000 hunt! If I miss all 5...I have to go to his ranch and be camp cook and clean EVERY deer shot on opening weekend of rifle season. I took that bet too

I grew up playing soccer and I could get it there from 55 yards in practice if the wind wasn't blowing in my face. Still, I have no idea how much is left in this 31 year old leg. I just ordered a high school regulation block and a plastic holder so I can practice. It's scheduled to take place on March 16th in Keller.

Here is a video of today's practice session:


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

You're looking pretty good. Start from a little further back so you'll have more forward momentum when you contact the ball. Keep us informed, and goodluck.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Good luck sounds like a good bet to me!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

At 31 you're in your prime! Start running a little and work out your legs over the next few weeks. Form looks good.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like u got the leg for it good luck


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I wish you luck....but I would put my money against, based on what you have told us.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

"Laces Out!"

Just revert to your switch field soccer kicks, and get used to the sweet spot on the foot ball. Get the least bulky shoe you can as well, definitely will help with accuracy etc. 

Practice on distance, once you get consistent on distance then dial it in and split'em!

Good luck to ya!


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like you're doing pretty good for not having kicked in 13 years! About how far were the three practice kicks?


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback- those kicks landed between 50-55 yards but I did have a little wind at my back. I feel I can hit it with the wind. Pretty sure I can with no wind and am probably toast if kicking into the wind LOL


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Just go to the opposite field goal lol.


----------



## morninwood (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like a leather ball. Try a synthetic ball if you are coming up short. They have a little more give so you can get better distance and have a bigger sweet spot, but probably lose some control but looks like you got that down pretty good. Good luck!


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Just go to the opposite field goal lol.


Now thats thinking outside the box!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Get one of these balls:


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

I would put a couple cones out there that are half the width of the actual goal post. If you start getting it down, by the time you get to game day the actual goal post will look that much bigger.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Shoot yourself in the leg and hope for sympathy.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't let Dan Marino hold for you.


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

salth2o said:


> Don't let Dan Marino hold for you.


Or Tony Romo.....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

High stakes!!!!!!!! Looks like you've got the aim dialed in for sure... Just keep working that leg and I bet you can swing it!

Bring a football with you on the 23rd and make a 55 yard bet and yall bring yalls pink slips... Winner takes all! (Im just there to officiate lol)


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Doing well with that!

But remember not to chop kick...follow through with your kick; don't stop the upper momentum of your leg. Don't stop the kick when you make contact with the ball.

TH


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Hilarious! But I would not bet against you either! Looking good! Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Just when I thought I'd seen it all on 2Cool. LOL

Good luck to you, hope you win. But be sure and invest in a good knife sharpener, you know, just in case.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks like you have the entire 2cool coaching staff behind you. LOL good luck


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wish you the best. It was looking pretty good to me.


----------



## monstermerkur (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice song choice! Adam Sandler and the Lonesome Kicker.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

What is the height of that little oak? The crossbar is 10' high so just measure something that high then step off 47 yds and go at. By the looks of it, I wouldn't bet against you. Good luck.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you're gonna be fine...but just in case.

Big Country Outdoors will supply you with one of our scalpel knives and 12 extra blades. Good for 50 deer or so. If you come up short PM me with your address and i'll ship it to you.

Good Luck!!!

http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/H...7/Big-Country-Hunting-Knife/product_info.html

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Finkle is Einhorn!


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

Make the kick on a six man field. Six man football uses a wider and lower goal.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like you got the leg for it good luck!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Good Luck and do plenty of stretching exercises on them legs!!!!!! Kick the snot out of that pig skin!!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Be sure to wash your balls and let them dry completely after every practice.


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a done deal! We are going mulie hunting! Made both kicks with the wind. Barely missed the 3 into the wind (we flipped for the side of the 5th kick and I lost). I did win my money back though by making a 55 yarder after the original bet. So I broke even, don't have to clean any deer and get to go on a west TX mule deer hunt next December!!! Here is the video:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Cable said:


> It's a done deal! We are going mulie hunting! Made both kicks with the wind. Barely missed the 3 into the wind (we flipped for the side of the 5th kick and I lost). I did win my money back though by making a 55 yarder after the original bet. So I broke even, don't have to clean any deer and get to go on a west TX mule deer hunt next December!!! Here is the video:


Nice shirt too
Congratulations. Keep in practice and remain a "sleeper"


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL.....Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats! 
Sierra Hotel--
Happy hunting!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice video, right up until the woman took the money LOL!

Seriously, good kicking!

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats bro, maybe a few NFL kickers should be allowed to drink Bud Light during the game..LOL


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dammit man!!!!! Great job!

See yall this weekend! Looks like its gonna be great weather for some killin!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

See, all you had to do was listen to your 2cool buds. Way to Boot It!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

If your kicking 55 yarders then maybe you should try for a walk on position in the NFL? Stranger things have happened?!?!?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TXDRAKE said:


> If your kicking 55 yarders then maybe you should try for a walk on position in the NFL? Stranger things have happened?!?!?


No chit!!! Doesn't seem like a "stupid bet" now!!!!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

You never know until you try and one day when your really "Old" your going to look back and say Dang I should have just went for it!! Its never to late to live a dream until its "To Late"!!! D**N The Torpedos, Full Speed Ahead!!! If your doing that good with that little prep just imagine what you could do under the guidance of a professional kicking coach!!


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Dammit man!!!!! Great job!
> 
> See yall this weekend! Looks like its gonna be great weather for some killin!


Looking forward to it bud! Glynn at Koons Canyon Ranch ( the one who bet me the mulie hunt LOL) said the turkey are thick and blackbucks are plentiful. The axis are abundant but we might have a hard time finding your dad one that isn't still in velvet. They might need another month. If he wants one in velvet it can probably still happen though.


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Nice video, right up until the woman took the money LOL!
> 
> Seriously, good kicking!
> 
> TH


Thanks! LOL that was my agent (my wife :cheers


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

sotol buster said:


> Be sure to wash your balls and let them dry completely after every practice.


That would certainly help to prevent jock itch.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

That was great...Congratulations!


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

Try out for the texans! Our kickers always suck lol...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to you, that's just awesome!


----------

